# brute force steering binding?



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

I have an 08 brute force 650 SRA and all of a sudden after riding sunday it will steer fine and then you hit a bump and it will steer fine to the left but is extremely hard to turn right and will barely turn that way and it will do it randomly turning left as well. then if you steer it back straight and try, it will be fine..... what can it be? I visually checked it and everything seems fine! im confused as hell


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i no when my bike pulled to the left it would only do it sometimes and then the left outer cv shaft broke and then bike steered normal idk if its same prob your having but u might have outer cv going bad


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey do a search and see if u can find thread that this was talked about. I dont remember the thread name but a guy had the same problem. Not sure what it ended up being


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

The cable for the diff. lock is binding up somewhere. Loosen the cable a lot and ride it around...chances are, the problem will be gone. If it works fine, see where the cable is binding or maybe get a new one if it's in bad shape and then adjust it.


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

well, may be a stupid question but why would the diff lock have anything to do with it if it does this in 2wd? im just asking? thanks guys


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i think he is saying its engaging the front lock which will put it like a positrack rear end and make booth tires wana turn so that ur dragging the outside tire while the inside one turns correct. by dragging i mean the outside tire needs to turn faster than the inside one cuz its turning on a bigger circumference at the same speed so it will look like its turning fine but in reality its jus a lil slower and ull feel that in ur arms


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Yep, even though it's in 2wd, that diff lock engagement will make a difference. Loosen that cable and tell us if it goes away.


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

ok will do, thanks for the help guys and I will let you know the outcome


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

So,...the SRAs have the McPherson strut steering & struts...right? or no


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

they have the mcpherson struts yes. I finished pressure washing the bike really good. their was quite a bit of mud from sunday around the diff lock lever on the diff., cleaned that up really good and lubed it up. Rode the bike and it seems to be normal now. thanks for the help guys


----------

